# Internal LED lights



## blo333 (Jan 27, 2010)

Has anyone changed the internal lights (standard yellow lights) to LED lights? I'm talking the internal map lights and/or vanity lights on the sun visor.

My question is does the 350Z computer notice that the LED lights are using less power and therefore think the lights are faulty? 

Thanks


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

blo333 said:


> Has anyone changed the internal lights (standard yellow lights) to LED lights? I'm talking the internal map lights and/or vanity lights on the sun visor.
> 
> My question is does the 350Z computer notice that the LED lights are using less power and therefore think the lights are faulty?
> 
> Thanks


I don't believe those lights are monitored, you should be fine.


----------

